

Computational Neuroscience in Python - alok-g
https://github.com/robclewley/compneuro

======
julienchastang
I have not studied this in detail, but it seems like this resource could have
been presented as a series of IPython Notebooks. IPyNb with its literate
programming emphasis is a wonderful pedagogical tool allowing users to
interactively experiment with code.

------
Alex_MJ
This is awesome!

As a non-neuroscientist, the WashU course on Coursera about Computational
Neuroscience was also really good. Not sure if there's an upcoming offering,
but I'd highly recommend taking it. Keep in mind it's heavy on computation on
a "simulate neurons and small networks of neurons" level and light on top-down
neuroscience

------
vog
In the README, some quick explaination for non-neuroscienctists would be
helpful to understand the impact of this project.

------
bgalbraith
Related, a few years ago I wrote a series of blog posts with code and
discussion on how to do some basic neural simulations in Python:
[http://www.neurdon.com/author/byron/](http://www.neurdon.com/author/byron/).
This includes spiking leaky integrate-and-fire neurons, the Hodgkin-Huxley
neuron model, and the Izhikevich model neurons.

~~~
mef51
Cool! I'm currently doing summer research modelling neurons and your posts
really helped me learn this stuff. I would go through your code line-by-line
writing it out and then I'd just play with the parameters. It was a nice
starting point. Thanks!
[https://github.com/mef51/HodgkinHuxleyNeurons](https://github.com/mef51/HodgkinHuxleyNeurons)

~~~
bgalbraith
Very nice! I'm glad you found them useful. When I have time, I'll convert them
and some unpublished examples into IPython Notebooks.

------
gmatthewson
Yes yes yes, thank you!

